# big turbo s4 input



## staysixsixsixkid (Jan 25, 2006)

im having building another motor for my s4.. right now im running awe stage 3 but its jut not enohg power for me. so i was seein who else went big turbos on their s4, im having all the work done at forcefed custom manifolds n everything probably using two preciion 50/56 or whatever turbos they are. building the head valves n everything and puttin 2.8 heads on. does anyone have any real good input into a project like this .. btw hwen this is done im gonna have a full stage 3 2.7t motor with everything awe has to offer for sale so if any one who reads this is interested let me know ,..thers no rush or nething so i didnt put it in the forsale spot


----------

